# Vivid dreams of reconciliation



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone else have really vivid dreams that your family is back together and all is good with the world. I have had about 3 this week and find them to be a cruel slap in the face when I am trying desperately to detach and move on. For that initial moment when I first wake up they seem so real like she is going to be lying there next to me. I sure hope these stop over time as they are driving me nuts! Is it my subconscious telling me that I am a long way off 'letting go'?


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it may be your subconscious processing your throughs. The separation still stings, so, being part of your subconscious, that will feed the dream machine at night.

As you do detach and adjust your sails, different thoughts will feed the dream machine.

You could try this... before going to bed, visualize where you would like to see yourself in three years, in this new life. Actually, do the same a few times a day. In time, this might shift your dream playlist.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I posted about a week ago about dreams with her.. we were a family and I was talking to her on the phone about Halloween and our plans. If only it was some sort of look into the future but sadly it's just my brain protecting my interests. After a day or so I stopped having them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll give those things a go Canguy...thanks for the tips. I really need them to stop as they seem to set me backwards a few steps just when I think I am making progress.


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

I find myself daydreaming of mine coming back to say that he made a mistake or that he has been seeing a counselor and he wants to try again, etc. etc. Sometimes I take him back sometimes I don't. I have to make myself stop doing that. It is unnecessary torture I know.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Bitter+Sweet said:


> I find myself daydreaming of mine coming back to say that he made a mistake or that he has been seeing a counselor and he wants to try again, etc. etc. Sometimes I take him back sometimes I don't. I have to make myself stop doing that. It is unnecessary torture I know.


I find myself doing the same thing, but today for once I kinda thought to myself "why?". What's the point, what would it do? The doubt and mistrust in anything said would probably just outweight the 'hopeful' good that could come out of it.

Fact is, from my situation is that I did actually let her come back .. 4 days later and all I got out of it was a self centered person with such an enormous sense of entitlement that I ended up snapping anyways.

Remembering all the wrong things for the right reasons has really started to help me out. That's for sure.


----------

